# Plow on Polaris 850 installation



## Jonny777 (Nov 29, 2018)

Have a warn plow set up on 2018 polaris sportsman 850 I'm new to the plow and winch stuff but I attempted to set up the warn plow system but it seems like the plow mount is incorrect it seems like the tabs are pushing on frame was I sent the wrong mounting bracket


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree, it looks incorrect, you will have better luck posting in the ATV section for help.
Maybe the moderator can move for you.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I moved this to the ATV forum


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

loosen up the 3 bolts below so there is a little flex in the plate and then put it up there and pin in place and then tighten up the 3 bolts from down below. or whack the top part of that attaching point with a hammer to bend out just slightly so it will line up and you can pin into place.

or swap the pin plates from side to side so that the extra thickness is off set to the outside of the pin plates and not to the inside.

just what I would try. 

good luck


----------

